# Cat Makeup - Ideas for making up your face like a cat



## Barbarella Hair (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about having a fancy dress party soon and I want the theme to be all thing I love. So I would like everyone to dress up as cats and that includes makeup like a cat or at least cat eye makeup! I have found some cute ears and things on ebay but I have no idea how I should do my makeup. Any ideas?!

Thanks xx


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

I would say either a winged look like this





or maybe something like this that I did a while back.  My inspiration was catwoman


----------



## Barbarella Hair (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! I love both of those looks. What eyeshadow is used in the second photo please?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

um I used TKB matte black and TKB patagonian purple.  really any black/purple eyeshadow would do


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, I love that winged look!!

You can always just take a classic look and make it your own:

















Or go all out tricky:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

AHHHH that last one is scary haha


----------



## Barbarella Hair (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas girls, I don't think I'll be doing the last one though! How would I even do that?! ~ shudder ~

I'll post some photos on here when I've finalised my look. xx


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Barbarella Hair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the ideas girls, I don't think I'll be doing the last one though! How would I even do that?! ~ shudder ~


HAHA omg that just made me LOL


----------



## tangerinex3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. Seriously. . That last one is just insane!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 6, 2011)

I was a cat for Halloween for the last two years (my friends hosts costume parties every year) and I did very sultry eyeliner - the actual cat-eye eyeliner look with top and bottom eyeliner. I did the whiskers in the same style ^^


----------



## Barbarella Hair (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a cat for Halloween for the last two years (my friends hosts costume parties every year) and I did very sultry eyeliner - the actual cat-eye eyeliner look with top and bottom eyeliner. I did the whiskers in the same style ^^



That sounds great, do you have any photos?! What did you use to do the whiskers, nose etc? Would a black eyeliner work ok?


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 6, 2011)

Some eye print make-up I love...since it's always about the eyes..


----------



## tangerinex3 (Sep 6, 2011)

WOW. *Love this look*! What kind of eyeliners would be recommend to use for this?


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know...that one stood out for me too...it makes the brown eye look very deep....I would use MAC products, I'm sure other people know cheaper alternatives...eye kohl in Smolder, some kind of bronzy brown eyeshadow (MAC bronze) for the bottom lashline, a white pencil in the outer corner and inner rim, MAC blacktrack fluidline to emphasize the wing on top..Cork for the crease color...Laura Mercier coffee ground for the brows


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

wow I love that look.  I personally hate pencil liners so i would use gel/cream liner


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 7, 2011)

I really like this makeup for a cat, I think the nails are pretty cool too!





-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misha-29 (Sep 7, 2011)

You could also use makeup (probably a liquid eyeliner) to do a 'cat' look on the mouth and nose...

Something like this...

 



It depends how much 'cat' makeup you want to wear, without it looking like a childs facepainting lol.

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry when my computer crashed last winter they all got lost XP so I have no pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Black eyeliner works perfectly (as long as it's smudge-proof or waterproof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!



> Originally Posted by *Barbarella Hair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

